# Sewing alterations in Peyia



## dragon53 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am looking for someone who can repair the seem of a pocket living in Peyia.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

We take all repairs and alterations to the Old Town Paphos and for just a few €'s get it all done. There are a few tiny little tailors and seamstres there.


----------

